# What's it to ya?



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

What I mean is what part of this hobby holds your biggest interest? Racing? Collecting? Customizing? Building? Tuning?

Personally I enjoy the racing and collecting, but turning a common car into something uniquely mine is my greatest thrill.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Casting a car and seeing the buyers smile.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bringing back the dead, one mans junk is another mans treasure...er slot empire.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Goes in spurts. Sometimes all I wanna do is race, other times tear em all down and do some tuning, then i'll work on my track a little and thats all before my wife wakes up.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Mainly just fiddling with the cars. It is my way of relaxing and keeping my sanity. Then casual running with friends.

Patrick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Hunting (eeebaying), fixing, tuning and driving.... No interested friends for really running


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoy all aspects of the Hobby/Sport.
Racing; I'm an adrenaline junkie, I've been adicted to the rush I get from close hard fought competition during a good race.

Tuning: I like the satisfaction I get from getting every bit of performance I can from a car, whether it is a stock class or an open class.

Building: I enjoy seeing something I created when I get it right. I try to get the look of a car you could see at the full size races.

Customizing: I also like to take models from the manufacturers, and change them to represent other cars, both those that have actually ran, and those I would have liked to see on the track.

Cheers !

Tom


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Customizing and running. 

Reading and posting here. 

I really enjoy my slot cars and track, but comming here and seeing what others are doing and showing what I am doing is another big part of this hobby for me.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it all. My problem is that I see things that others have done concerning tuning and I wanna do that but I don't know where to begin. Heck I even bought an air gun with a compressor so I could start painting these little devils. I've wasted way too much time on this.  Thank god the wife understands my passion. I'm not too good at the racing part of it.

Side note: I see micyou3 is from ct. Where in ct. are you? I'm looking to just hang out now and then with other enthusiasts. Not sure if you're up for it????

Cheers


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

For me it's collecting, customizing and running cars on a home track


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

nastalgia and just seeing how cool and detailed these cars are... I like the cars that I've had since I was a kid, and now how great the new cars are too. I just bought the two new Suburbans and are they cool.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For me, it's tuning and running. When I first ran slots (Afx MT's in the 70's, or sneaking runs with a cousin's tjets), I quickly learned these cars will run, but needs fine tuned to get better performance. Collecting comes with buying cars, but not able to bring them to the track.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Ditto a lot of the above..... the sanity part, a quick fix, something to relax and fool with - healthier than a cigarette or snack break, and brings a smile to my face despite everything else going on at a particular time. Also a lot more acceptable to the family than hitting the garage at 11:00 pm for comparable 1:1 work.

Have to say bringing a tired original back, that diamond in the rough thing, is only second to the friends I have made on this forum - few slotheads to be found near me.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok No one else said it so I wil.. Sneaking the new slots in the house and hoping the TM doesn't catch you.. If she does right now I just say hey! more cars for the auction hows nice of ..(insert hobbyshopname here)...lol.. but she never gets foolded.. she just rolls her eyes and says shouldn't you be in chat with your little friends?


Coach!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Ok No one else said it so I wil.. Sneaking the new slots in the house and hoping the TM doesn't catch you.. If she does right now I just say hey! more cars for the auction hows nice of ..(insert hobbyshopname here)...lol.. but she never gets foolded.. she just rolls her eyes and says shouldn't you be in chat with your little friends?
> 
> 
> Coach!


...................in chat with your little GAY slot car Boyfriends, is more like it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> ...................in chat with your little GAY slot car Boyfriends, is more like it.


 
Carol is so funny. :lol:  

We are not gay, not that there's anything wrong with that, we're just happy! :woohoo: rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Well said Coach LOL

My TM always look the packages that arrive at home (usually with around 10 bucks of stamps on it - overseas costs more).
And me with my angelic eyes saying "Wowow, I paid mor for shipping than for the goods in itW... not sure if she really believes me. 
Hopefully she don't speak english, so it's long before she could come here or on the Bay and read some prices


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

zanza said:


> Well said Coach LOL
> 
> My TM always look the packages that arrive at home (usually with around 10 bucks of stamps on it - overseas costs more).
> And me with my angelic eyes saying "Wowow, I paid mor for shipping than for the goods in itW... not sure if she really believes me.
> Hopefully she don't speak english, so it's long before she could come here or on the Bay and read some prices


Haha.. My wifes other favorite is. "You know if you sold all those I could have hardwood floors.".. I always tell her naa they ain't worth that much.. they propose we do something else which gets me a look and me sent off to the office lol...

To play and order more little cars.. hahaha


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Just tell your wife, "If you sold all those shoes you could have your hardwood floors that you shouldn't be wearing shoes on anyway."


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I love collecting. It's great to see something that you forgot you had. Just looking at them makes me smile.
Working on cars that barely run. Once I get them running well, I feel a sense of accomplishment, and then look for the next one.
Attending shows. I can talk about slot cars for 4-5 hours and not worry about being overheard, or boring the listener.
Talking slots on the various boards.
Just running the little buggers.
I am a child....and I'm proud of it.

Joe


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I like to race, build, and customize cars. It lets me escape from all the b.s. in the real world. So there you have it, I don't need the therapist anymore. Can you please remove the restraints now?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Just tell your wife, "If you sold all those shoes you could have your hardwood floors that you shouldn't be wearing shoes on anyway."


LOL....Our 5 year old Daughter just blurted out yesterday to me that Mom has lot of shoes...lot of them. She is in training.

Like to do the whole collect, race, tinker, track layout, and build...all is good!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

coach61 said:


> My wifes other favorite is. "You know if you sold all those I could have hardwood floors."..


LOL....Gee does that sound familiar! Except I hear about selling a couple of my more expensive cars in order to buy this fancy headboard for the bed.

So far, I've enjoyed everything from building the track from nothing to collecting to tuning and detailing the track scenery. I've simply got many years of clean law-abiding fun ahead of me with this hobby. It's weird how searching for specific items (cars, scenery, etc.) can get frustrating yet it's still fun.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm pritty new at this, a good friend has gotten me into it. Honestly, I got to say that the best part with me is running the slots with my buddies, tuning them, and bringing back the broken chassies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Just tell your wife, "If you sold all those shoes you could have your hardwood floors that you shouldn't be wearing shoes on anyway."


DD,
Thanks! I've never thought of that one. As many shoes as my wife has, her nickname is Imelda as in Marcos. :freak: rr


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*whats it to ya--*

I have bought cars from different stores and motorized them. That is a thrill to do as well as a challenge. My biggest challenge was converting a hotwheel Hypermite into a slot keeping all the original rims for it, I used small O rings for rear tires. It does run but has never seen a track. I had to customize about everything on the chassis, had to cut down the pick ups length too.
I believe it took around 14 hrs to do. 
Also want to add I do and have found cars in junk boxes that didn't belong there, they were in good condition, it feels good to rescue a car that others passed on cuz they don't have the slot car perspective..

Want to do a roadgrader but that vehicle in ho is still too big for the track, for me it has to be trackable. Not too wide.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Bringing back the dead, one mans junk is another mans treasure...er slot empire.


Thats me also !! Neal:dude:


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

What is best in slots?

To see the decimation of the enemy....And hear the lamentation of the Women!!! :devil:

I mostly enjoy the building of tracks ( wooden ) and casting car bodies.

Cheers Ted


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Right on Ted the Barbarian! You got your priorities right! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mine's building/converting Movie & TV Show cars, ect, into actual slot cars...
also collecting a "Pot-Porrie" of the older slot bodies...... ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sometimes I just sit up there and stare at all the unbelievable cars I am fortunate enough to have. I been collecting 30 some odd years.

And then other times I grab a stock t-jet and run slow laps and just enjoy the cars for what they are and how great it is to have some form of racing in my house thats an absolute blast!!! Nothing like doing laps with a friend.

Things could be worse.

1 more thing, I always say I could make money on this and that but simple truth is I hope to never have a reason to sell any of my beloved cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, talk about a blast from the past!!! I got all excited for a second and thought DD had finally resurfaced from his MIA spell!  

If I can light 'em, I like 'em!! But they gots to be a T jet!! :tongue:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Dragon
I enjoy all aspects of the hobby, from track building to casting, racing, painting & detailing, tuning and landscaping. It relaxes me greatly, takes my mind out of "the real world" for a while. I love the look on friends faces when they walk into our "slot garage" and just say "WOW!", and enjoy what the wife and I enjoy.

Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, holy thread resurrection, Batman, but this was a good question then and is still a good question now. I have actually been asking myself this. As much as I enjoy just running pancake motor stuff, I think a big part of the draw for me is finding beat up stuff and bringing it back to life. The thrill of the hunt is pretty big too... I have a few hundred cars at this point, enough to last me a LONG time, and I still stop every chance I get at thrift stores and flea markets and yard sales, and I get a tremendous kick out of finding anything slot related.

--rick


----------

